# [SOLVED] plasma-nm

## Troopo

Hi,

This is a total noob question but i want a network manager frontend, searching for a bit led me to:

kde-misc/plasma-nm

Since i'm running KDE 5 that made sense however after installing it i can't really find it anywhere or how to start it, not in settings, programs, widgets or terminal.

What am i missing here?Last edited by Troopo on Sun Oct 04, 2015 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davidm

Click the little arrow next to the time usually in the bottom right hand corner of your screen by default.  Do you see an entry for it there in the system tray?  Also you can right click on that arrow and access the system tray settings which should allow you to make various things visible and invisible.

----------

## davidm

Also if you are running Kde Plasma 5 I believe you probably want:

```

kde-plasma/plasma-nm

     Available versions:  (5) [m](~)5.4.1

       {debug modemmanager openconnect teamd}

     Homepage:            https://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE Plasma applet for NetworkManager

```

and not "kde-misc/plasma-nm".

----------

## Troopo

Thanks davidm that totally solved the issues for me  :Smile: 

----------

